# trp renewal and business endoresement cannot be done in one application by vfs



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

I was trying to full up the form on line for extension of trp and business endorsement but I was unable to find the option to do it, there are basic two options. 
1) trp *renewal* 
2) change of *status* and *condition*. I want to *change the condition* but *not status*, this option does not delete the change of '' status option". 

To fix this I called the vfs and asked them about this , she told me that I have to do the *renewal first then n only then* I can apply for the *business endorsement*, it cannot be done in one application. 

It is contradictory to all the lawyers and people discussing here. :confused2:


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

I called VFS again, and here is the output. 
I am on Relative permit (Spuse). 
I need to apply for 11(6) visa , which will allow me to work, and this visa only issue to spouse not any other relation on relative permit ( father, mother, brother, sister). 

If i apply for the 11(6) with the business papers. it will give me extension as well as business endorsement.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

amirshehzad said:


> I was trying to full up the form on line for extension of trp and business endorsement but I was unable to find the option to do it, there are basic two options.
> 1) trp *renewal*
> 2) change of *status* and *condition*. I want to *change the condition* but *not status*, this option does not delete the change of '' status option".
> 
> ...


Hi amirishehzad, 

Please confirm what visa type you are currently on? If you are on a relative's visa (Section 18) and you are able to apply for a change of status to that of a "Long Stay Visitor's visa on the basis of being in a marriage or permanent relationship with a South African citizen with an endorsement to work" (Section 11(6)) in one application. 

VFS advised you incorrectly.


----------



## na9099 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi legalman,

Can I able to apply for work and business endorsement together on my spousal permit ( Spouse of Sa citizen) which changes to Sec 11 (6). I have been issued visa with conditions stating wrong and submitted my rectification today at VFS for correction. Customer service at home affairs advising me stating that relatives visa cannot be endorsed for both conditions, which is nowhere stated in immigration act.

I have employment offer in hand and my own business set up in SA.
Kindly advise

Thank you/


----------



## bholaliki (Apr 14, 2014)

Dear All,

Please kindly advise on requirements for spousal endorsement for work. Do i need to do police clearance for my home country again.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi bholaliki

I'm assuming you're talking about a work endorsement on a spousal visa and not the other way around. As mentioned in the other discussion thread, you will need the normal documents like medical, radiological and police clearances as well as an offer of employment or a signed contract.

You will need a foreign police clearance, because they will only allow you not to submit a foreign PCC if you are renewing or extending your current visa. You will however in all likelihood be changing status (if you are on a relative's visa as I'm assuming).


----------



## na9099 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Fynbos,
Can I able to apply for work + business endorsements together in for sec 11(6) visa? I am a spouse ofSA citizen living in SA
Thanks


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

I am also on relative permit (to join spouse). 

after this, if I want to endorse work or business , then I have to apply for 11(6). which will allow me to work or do business or study. 

this was being told by vfs, and their website say the same. 

DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Services - Temporary Residence Permit - Visitor Visa

*copied from vfs website.*

Visitor's Visa Section 11(6)
Visitor's visa section *11(6) in ONLY issued to a Spouse* of a South African citizen or permanent residence holder who is in* possession of a Relative's visa*. Such person must apply for a *Visitor's visa section 11(6) to allow him or her to work*, study or conduct business. It cannot be issued to any other dependent person (brother, sister, mother, father, etc).


----------



## na9099 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi ,

Yes you can get endorsement for work or business. But my question is can I get both endorsements of work + business on the same visa towards sec11(6).
Thanks


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi na9099

I don't believe so. It has never been tried but based on our experience, I would advise against it, simply because of the high risk of rejection. If you want to test it, feel free to do so.
The reason why they would deny it is that you are only allowed one status at a time. So just like you wouldn't be able to hold a study visa and business visa, you wouldn't be able to hold one visa that authorizes to type of working activities. You might argue but it's one visa and simply two different conditions and you may be right, but I have never come across anything like that in all the years we've been dealing with DHA.


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

Fynbos said:


> Hi na9099
> 
> I don't believe so. It has never been tried but based on our experience, I would advise against it, simply because of the high risk of rejection. If you want to test it, feel free to do so.
> The reason why they would deny it is that you are only allowed one status at a time. So just like you wouldn't be able to hold a study visa and business visa, you wouldn't be able to hold one visa that authorizes to type of working activities. You might argue but it's one visa and simply two different conditions and you may be right, but I have never come across anything like that in all the years we've been dealing with DHA.


Hi Fynbos,

It is absolutely possible to have two different types of endorsement under same Section 11(6) visa. e.g., study + work or business, etc...

I think the applicant need to supply the required documentation for each endorsement sought.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Sciencescope

That's interesting and potentially very good news.
Do you know this based on a recent issued visa?

I know we have received an approval a good couple of years ago for a work + (part-time) study endorsements after we had to prove that the studies were in line with the job and that the holder of the visa wanted to better her skills for the job.
The new act is however a different ball game and so too would the business + work endorsement combination be, but if you have experienced recent success in this regard, it sure would be a good way to start a Monday!


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Fynbos,

The most recent case that i know of was somewhere in mid 2013, you might be right that the new regulations does not allow such a scenario.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

amirshehzad said:


> I am also on relative permit (to join spouse).
> 
> after this, if I want to endorse work or business , then I have to apply for 11(6). which will allow me to work or do business or study.
> 
> ...


Hi amirshehzad, 

To confirm, yes you may apply for an endorsement to conduct work, business and/or study if you are in a permanent spousal relationship with South African - Section 11(6). 
The Act says:
_11 (6)(b) on application, the holder of such visa may be authorised to perform any of the activities provided for in the visas contemplated in section 13 to 22; and_

It does not stipulate any ONE of the activities......

Visas for 1 or more endorsements have been issued after the new regulations.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all

Like I said, I would be more than interested to see if they would allow it under the new stricter act and regulations.
We all know that what the act says and what the DHA does in practice is sometimes world's apart. We might be technically right according to the nuances of the act, but if you're not prepared to challenge it with appeals that could take months or potentially going to court on the matter (should you get rejected of course and if you feel that strongly about it), my advice would be to find the best alternative and be sure of obtaining a visa as soon as possible.

Do you want to be right or do you want a visa?


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

I think the best option for the above is to apply for one endorsement at a time....


----------

